# What was the best year for chevy trucks



## DAZ982500

I am asking this because I am purchasing a 94 1500 Chennyne for 2200 with Fisher plow 100k miles.But I really like the older ones 86 k30 and k20.There impossible to find due there age or are overpriced or are mud trucks.Anyway if you were going to buy,(not new) what would you be looking for a why(YEAR,MODEL).The purpose of the truck would be combination work as well as personel use.how much would you be willing to pay for it.


----------



## 2COR517

I like the 88-98 trucks very much. Up to 2000 for some 2500 and 3500 trucks, usually labeled OBS (old body style). These are GMT400 series. I prefer the interiors over the newer GMT 800 trucks personally.

The 88-95 trucks are nice, but only have the TBI engines. The interiors are also much more dated that then the newer style that came out in 95, I believe. 96 and up gets you the Vortec engines, which are much more powerful than the TBI trucks. They can also be custom tuned for more power/better economy, or to compensate for engine mods.


----------



## basher

2COR517;1034761 said:


> I like the 88-98 trucks very much. Up to 2000 for some 2500 and 3500 trucks, usually labeled OBS (old body style). These are GMT400 series. I prefer the interiors over the newer GMT 800 trucks personally.
> 
> The 88-95 trucks are nice, but only have the TBI engines. The interiors are also much more dated that then the newer style that came out in 95, I believe. 96 and up gets you the Vortec engines, which are much more powerful than the TBI trucks. They can also be custom tuned for more power/better economy, or to compensate for engine mods.


So you're suggesting 96-98 as the era offering the most modern creature comforts that while still being capable of accepting simple driveway installed mechanical performance modifications allow you to apply today's engine control system enhancement products?


----------



## 2COR517

basher;1034767 said:


> So you're suggesting 96-98 as the era offering the most modern creature comforts that while still being capable of accepting simple driveway installed mechanical performance modifications allow you to apply today's engine control system enhancement products?


You could say that...

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

You should be in advertising, or something.....


----------



## cameron2171

i like my 97 cheyenne, bought it back in november, the guy was the original owner took realy good care of it, no rust, tho only things i have had to do to it so far is put a new starter, new distributer cap and rotator and a new motor for the windsheild washer witch isnt that bad so far i think ive only spent like 150 bucks on it, i would say this is a prety good year and yes it has the 350 vortec which are realy good engines, i just wish i had the silverado haha


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I like the 99-06 trucks. I have had an 82, 84, 92(Blazer), 94 trucks and while they were very nice and had their good points, I think they pale alot in comparison to the newer trucks. The older ones with the 350, while still an awesome engine, pales in comparison to the LS/gen3 engines. The amount of power you can easily get out of them is endless and much easier to obtain, imo. The old 350, even vortec trucks only had max 250 hp. The first 6.0 was 300hp/360tq. Then in a few years they were making 360/380. It is easy to make close to 500hp with far far less work than the older models. I know some people have issues with their newer trucks, etc. Mine has 161k on it now and still on a good amount of the original front end parts. I just did a wheel bearing 2 weeks ago. Not bad for being a plow truck since new


----------



## grandview

Still waiting.


----------



## 2COR517

grandview;1034793 said:


> Still waiting.


You actually need to drive one to understand......


----------



## grandview

2COR517;1034805 said:


> You actually need to drive one to understand......


I had a 1983 Chevy Caprice station wagon ,what else do I need to know?


----------



## 2COR517

grandview;1034810 said:


> I had a 1983 Chevy Caprice station wagon ,what else do I need to know?


I'm not sure that was GM's finest hour.....

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CAT 245ME

I have always preferred the 73-87 trucks, next the 67-72 (like to find one). I like the 88-98 trucks but would only buy either a 2500 or 3500 model because they had stronger frames. The 88-98 1500 trucks had very weak frames, In my family alone there has been around 20 of the 1500 series and at least 15 of them had bad frames, there were a few that was severe & low mileage. 

As for the trucks today, the new model GM trucks are growing on me, but I still wouldn't want one myself. I just find them too bulky looking.


----------



## basher

grandview;1034810 said:


> I had a 1983 Chevy Caprice station wagon ,what else do I need to know?





2COR517;1034812 said:


> I'm not sure that was GM's finest hour.....
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


But they made a profit on them, the taxpayer didn't have to support them then. What's good for the customer is not always good for the business.


----------



## BigLou80

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1034792 said:


> I like the 99-06 trucks. I have had an 82, 84, 92(Blazer), 94 trucks and while they were very nice and had their good points, I think they pale alot in comparison to the newer trucks. The older ones with the 350, while still an awesome engine, pales in comparison to the LS/gen3 engines. The amount of power you can easily get out of them is endless and much easier to obtain, imo. The old 350, even vortec trucks only had max 250 hp. The first 6.0 was 300hp/360tq. Then in a few years they were making 360/380. It is easy to make close to 500hp with far far less work than the older models. I know some people have issues with their newer trucks, etc. Mine has 161k on it now and still on a good amount of the original front end parts. I just did a wheel bearing 2 weeks ago. Not bad for being a plow truck since new


X2. I went from a gmt400 to a gmt800 no comparison I don't think I could ever go back to non 01+ truck


----------



## k&j Landscaping

Had an 88, 93, and 98 Gmc 2500. All junk. My 2005 is the absolute best, rock solid truck I have ever owned.


----------



## GMC Sierra

1995 or newer. As noted above, the 1995 and newer had the vortec engines and improved interiors. I have a 1997 K1500 and a 2004 Denali (equivalent to a 1/2 ton). Both have been so reliable- especially the 1997. You really could not beat the 5.7, 7.4 or 6.0 motors in these trucks. Quite frankly- the 5.7 is the best domestic engine ever produced in my opinion- rock solid and reliable. I have been very impressed with the 6.0 as well- reliable, plenty of stock power and easy to service. If I had my wish, I would like to find a clean 1995-1999 K3500 , SRW, 7.4L- that is a truck.

As for weak frames on 1500's- I have not had a problem (fortunately). 

Stay away from any GM diesel that is not a duramax (i.e 6.5 and 6.2). These diesels were not built robustly enough and had chronic reliability issues. Thank goodness for the Duramax savings GM's diesel reputation.


----------



## Mark13

CAT 245ME;1034825 said:


> I have always preferred the 73-87 trucks, next the 67-72 (like to find one). I like the 88-98 trucks but would only buy either a 2500 or 3500 model because they had stronger frames. The 88-98 1500 trucks had very weak frames, In my family alone there has been around 20 of the 1500 series and at least 15 of them had bad frames, there were a few that was severe & low mileage.
> 
> As for the trucks today, the new model GM trucks are growing on me, but I still wouldn't want one myself. I just find them too bulky looking.


What kinda problems did you have with the frames in the 1500 trucks?

I've got over 180k on my 98 with some hard use and no frame trouble that I can see?


----------



## buckwheat_la

i have always had chev/gmc trucks, my favorite has been a 98 chevy 2500, 5.7l, extended cab, with 8bolt rear end, 4x4. my father has one that is running around 500 000km on the original engine, very little rust. i have always been a fan of the 5.7l, great all round engine, can pull heavy loads, and still get decent mileage. i have a couple trucks with the 6.0l and i love the power behind them, but i wish they got better gas mileage, on the best day, with a programmer, and cold air intake i can coax 16-18mpg out of it, and that is if i coast down hills, and pray very hard. we never had a problem getting over 20mpg out of a 5.7l


----------



## andcon83

86, 01, and 07 classic, all GMCs. The 86 was a 1500. I would say this style was the toughest. I don't think you can beat the leaf spring front end. I bought it with 100,000 on it and plowed with it for four years before I had to put a tranny in it. And it was a 700r4. The 2001 was my first 2500hd. Didn't care for the 8.1L, the power was great, but gas guzzler. I loved the Allison transmission. I wish they put the Allison behind my new 6.0L, but I really like the 07. I really don't care for the grille on the new Chevys. I prefer the GMCs new look.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Mark13;1035023 said:


> What kinda problems did you have with the frames in the 1500 trucks?
> 
> I've got over 180k on my 98 with some hard use and no frame trouble that I can see?


Most of the frames troubles are from behind the cab on back. Areas around where the front of the bed bolts to the frame, also around the spring shackles and especially around the shock mounts. Now this is on the regular cab trucks with 8' bed 2 and 4 wheel drives. I'm not sure about the extended cabs, didn't know to many that had them. A lot of the problems is probably where we live, being on the east cost where lots of road salt is used.

I have an uncle that had a 92 Sierra 4x4 with about 90,000 miles on it the frame had to be completely replaced from the back of the cab on back, one owner truck, never plowed.

I had a 94 Sierra 1500 4x4 with 125,000 miles when junked, frame was very bad and needed to be replaced again from behind the cab on back.

This gives you an idea what it is like around with the 88-98 1500 trucks, I think most of the problems was on the earlier trucks compared to the later years. But there is presently two 97 1500's in my family, one 2wd and the other 4wd and both frames are bad also. But like I said, all the trucks I've seen with bad frames were regular cab long beds.


----------



## Lux Lawn

I like the body style of the late 90's.


----------



## ajman21

grandview;1034810 said:


> I had a 1983 Chevy Caprice station wagon ,what else do I need to know?


ha still drive one as the back up car the family shares (not sure who actually owns it) i swear that thing wont die! rides nice; and turns heads... whats not to love?wesport


----------



## andcon83

Here's my summer car, rides much better than the 2500HD.


----------



## KSikkema

I like the 96 trucks because of the body style and is the only year with the vortech engine, the old style fuel pump (just a pump, not a whole sending unit - a lot cheaper), and doesn't have the variable effort steering introduced in 97. Not a big fan of that steering as the sensor always seemed to crap out and didn't care for the light steering feel. My truck now is an 03 and has been pretty good, but the 96 would beat it any day on fuel enconomy. But I really like the styling of the NBS 99 and up Chev trucks. I think the pre 99's were a little tougher though, as the 99-07 quality seems a little cheaper on some things (window regulators, etc). JMO but I'd take any in that era.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

I really like the 07 duramax's with the zf6 manual. 07 was the last year available pre dpf and they also had the highest HP and torque from the factory. But, I do like the body style of the 90's trucks


----------



## Mark13

2005_Sierra;1035786 said:


> I really like the 07 duramax's with the zf6 manual.


Might have a pretty rough time finding one of those. An 06 might be easier to find though.


----------



## 2COR517

KSikkema;1035758 said:


> I like the 96 trucks because of the body style and is the only year with the vortech engine, *the old style fuel pump (just a pump, not a whole sending unit - a lot cheaper), an*d doesn't have the variable effort steering introduced in 97. Not a big fan of that steering as the sensor always seemed to crap out and didn't care for the light steering feel. My truck now is an 03 and has been pretty good, but the 96 would beat it any day on fuel enconomy. But I really like the styling of the NBS 99 and up Chev trucks. I think the pre 99's were a little tougher though, as the 99-07 quality seems a little cheaper on some things (window regulators, etc). JMO but I'd take any in that era.


GM has issued a new style sending unit/pump assembly. The electrical connections are much more robust now. The electrical connection is what usually causes the pump to fail, so it should be changed with the pump anyhow.


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;1034810 said:


> I had a 1983 Chevy Caprice station wagon ,what else do I need to know?


Haha...I wasn't even born then.....:laughing:


----------



## 2005_Sierra

Mark13;1035806 said:


> Might have a pretty rough time finding one of those. An 06 might be easier to find though.


wasn't the zf6 was discontinued in 08 when the NNBS truck was the only one available. I thought the 07 classic's were available with a manual.


----------



## Detroitdan

GMC Sierra;1034984 said:


> Stay away from any GM diesel that is not a duramax (i.e 6.5 and 6.2). These diesels were not built robustly enough and had chronic reliability issues. Thank goodness for the Duramax savings GM's diesel reputation.


Yes, please stay away from them, their poor reputation keeps the costs low for those of us who can appreciate the positive aspects of these engines, and who know better than to believe the BS "my neighbors best friends mechanic said they are no good". Yet another uninformed person spouting off things he has heard and believes but does not actually know anything about.

What's it cost to change those leaky factory injectors in a Duramax? I replaced all eight of mine for about the cost of one D-max injector.

My truck
174,000 miles plowing, sanding, towing, offroad. 14 mpg, original engine, original injector pump, original trans, etc. I havent even changed the balljoints yet.
It is robust enough to have pulled out a stuck tractor trailer one winter, a school bus the next. Weighs over 6 tons with plow and sander on.
About all I do is oil changes every 5000, shocks, brakes, and exhaust every few years, and front wheelbearings when the plow wrecks them.

It's not what I'd call fast but it is considerably better than it was new, and apples to apples I'll put it up against any comparable 97 diesel truck.

I know exactly why these trucks got a reputation for being unreliable. They are not, you just need to do a little research. Or you can just repeat what you've heard, and believe it as if it were true.


----------



## Mark13

2005_Sierra;1036225 said:


> wasn't the zf6 was discontinued in 08 when the NNBS truck was the only one available. I thought the 07 classic's were available with a manual.


06 was the last yr for the ZF6 in the GM trucks. 07 Classic was the last year for the 8.1.


----------



## JD Dave

buckwheat_la;1035030 said:


> i have always had chev/gmc trucks, my favorite has been a 98 chevy 2500, 5.7l, extended cab, with 8bolt rear end, 4x4. my father has one that is running around 500 000km on the original engine, very little rust. i have always been a fan of the 5.7l, great all round engine, can pull heavy loads, and still get decent mileage. i have a couple trucks with the 6.0l and i love the power behind them, but i wish they got better gas mileage, on the best day, with a programmer, and cold air intake i can coax 16-18mpg out of it, and that is if i coast down hills, and pray very hard. we never had a problem getting over 20mpg out of a 5.7l


Funny we owned 2 1998's that we bought new and we never got 20 mpg with them in the 10 years we owned them. Personally I love the 6L and would have trouble going back to a 350. I think the best GM trucks made are the 01-07 2500Hd's , put a duramax in one and it's even better. I also really like the NBS but we havn't had them long enough to comment on them.


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1035861 said:


> Haha...I wasn't even born then.....:laughing:


Those were the good days!

I had a 1994, 3500 SRW with the 6.5. Best truck I ever owned. I had it 6 years, did a ton of plowing and it never let me down.


----------



## buckwheat_la

JD Dave;1036700 said:


> Funny we owned 2 1998's that we bought new and we never got 20 mpg with them in the 10 years we owned them. Personally I love the 6L and would have trouble going back to a 350. I think the best GM trucks made are the 01-07 2500Hd's , put a duramax in one and it's even better. I also really like the NBS but we havn't had them long enough to comment on them.


i am talking strictly on the highway, but i have had a couple of those 5.7l that would get around the 20-22mpg, if i am very nice, and drive very carefully, i can get my 6l to about 16mpg (and that is down hill both ways lol). I do love my 6l trucks, but when you are towing with them, they sure seem to gobble the gas.


----------

